# How does your uterus feel at 12-13 weeks and where do you feel it??



## miami8312

I'm 12+4 and I havent got a bump yet just a tiny podge,and I was trying to feel if I could feel the top of my uterus,but not quite sure what to feel for and where it is.I have felt about 3 inches or so down from my belly button something a little harder than my stomach,but its not really hard,my belly is still quite soft,could this be the top of my uterus? My midwife hasnt examined me or told me anything,any advice please :shrug:


----------



## Evolution<3

At my 12 week appointment my dr felt mine down by my pubic bone..he pushed pretty hard to feel it. I didnt feel it myself until about 15 weeks..by that time it was half way up to my belly button.


----------



## Mrsctobe

i wouldnt worry bout it im 31weeks and cant feel it, although at this stage it is high up, i dont know what im feeling for but it doesnt really matter cos the health professionals can feel it. at 12weeks its just peeking over public bone so still really low down.

also my tummy is still soft sometimes. a lot of the time firm and hard but sometimes soft i wouldnt worry.


----------



## Buzzymomma

By 12 weeks it might just be starting to peek out from your pubic bone, maybe 1-2 inches tops. By 14-15 weeks it will be about half way between your pubic bone and belly button :)


----------



## loopy loulou

At just over 14 weeks, in the mornings when I lie on my back I have quite a distinct hard bump right up to my belly button! I'm guessing cause I need a bit of a wee, my uterus is pushed up a bit, (and it's my third, so maybe my muscles are more stretched!)

The rest of the time I can't feel much, (bit of podge in the way):blush:

We're all soooo different :flower:


----------

